# DirectTV employment?



## Jimbos G (Mar 19, 2006)

Does anyone know if DirectTV employs Remote Agent CSR's? I beleive I have read that they do. Thought i'd ask here on the slight chance someone may know??
Thanks


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

There are some representatives that do remote from home service for D*.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

I have seen some articles saying they do for certain departments and in certain areas. I believe they still require them to be in a certain region though so they are local for training/etc.


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

I know someone in Utah that does CSR work for Directv from their home.


----------



## Jimbos G (Mar 19, 2006)

barryb said:


> I know someone in Utah that does CSR work for Directv from their home.


Would you be able to get a phone# on who to contact about employment? I'd appreciate it. You could PM it if you prefer. Thanks


----------



## d max82 (May 23, 2007)

I've once spent over an hour on the phone with a very plesent female Directv CSR from Utah before.


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

Would be nice, from what I have heard it is very nice working for DIRECTV, I'm kinda stuck here in Las Vegas.


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

Jimbos G said:


> Would you be able to get a phone# on who to contact about employment? I'd appreciate it. You could PM it if you prefer. Thanks


I would not... its just someone I know. I would think that contacting D* would be your only option.


----------

